# Help me accomplish a dream!



## DreamBigKeys

Hi, I'm a big dreamer who has the ability to play piano wonderfully through memorization and through guessing by ear, but through notes, not so much. I'm working on learning notes and I've significantly improved in the last year.

I am currently learning Beethoven's 12th Piano Sonata (I'm only on the beginning of the first movement so far but I'm taking it slow and steady).

I want to first finish Sonata No. 12 of Beethoven, before going onto learning a Mozart concerto (with either a Beethoven or Brahms cadenza, likely the latter since his cadenzas are rarely performed and I see a potential in them) and a Bach fugue.

Then once I learn all of these 3 pieces I want to make an album out of it called "The Classic Giants". (Beethoven, Bach and Mozart are the giants, and I would consider Brahms one too.)

Here's what I want to know:

Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 12, Op. 26 (full)

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 20, K. 466 (full)
[Brahms's cadenza for Movement 1, Beethoven's for Movement 3]

Any Bach fugue (I haven't studied Bach enough but I really should because he's one of the giants in my eyes.)

Any advice for these pieces? Thanks.


----------



## Larkenfield

I would post something you’ve already accomplished by the above methods as a starting point before anyone tries to issue advice. If you’re playing essentially by ear, do you have any favorite interpreters of those works that you’re learning from?


----------



## DreamBigKeys

For Beethoven I normally listen to either Daniel Barenboim or Jeno Jando. Jeno Jando’s fantastic with Liszt but from what my teacher told me, he messed up with the Beethoven Op. 26 interpretation. 

For Mozart, I’ve only ever listened to Rudolf Serkin’s interpretation of Piano Concerto No. 20, but per usual he plays Beethoven’s cadenza in the first movement. (Brahms’s cadenza is much harder to find on the net, I think only Idil Biret and Michael Rische has played Brahms’s cadenza.)

As for Bach, I’ve only listened to an excerpt of my teacher play Bach’s Fugue in G minor. So I need to figure Bach out eventually


----------

